# NEIPA coopers extract



## Bell93 (6/9/18)

Hello

I’ve brewed this before but found it abit bitter, any tips on swapping out the bitter coopers tin with something else? Seen people putting some wheat malt in there neipas.

Cheers 

1.40 kg Gladfield American Ale Malt (5.0 EBC) Grain 1 34.6 %
0.35 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 2 8.6 %
0.10 kg Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (108.3 EBC) Grain 3 2.5 %
40.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 15.0 min Hop 4 13.5 IBUs
40.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 15.0 min Hop 5 15.7 IBUs
20.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 15.0 min Hop 6 5.6 IBUs
0.50 kg Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 7 12.3 %
1.70 kg Coopers Australian Pale Ale EDIT (11.0 EBC) Extract 8 42.0 %


----------

